# Nachzuchten



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,
Heute ist geburtstag für 100derte kleiner koi.
Bei mir sind heute junge koi geschlüpft.
Die eier stammen von einem Chagoi und einen Ghost Koi.
Sie sind in einem extra hälterungsbecken untergebracht.
Mal sehen was daraus wird. halte euch auf dem laufenden.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

*Nachwuchs*

Hallo Stephan,

ich tippe auf Gostkoi mit Chagoi-farbener Maske.
Auch werden die Gostkoi-Chagoi-Mischlinge resistenter gegen 
Krankheiten und Temperaturschwankungen sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

*lothar*

hallo Lohar,
habe mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt.
Die Muttertiere sind ein Chagoi und ein Ghost.
Vatertiere könnte es mehrere geben.
z.b.Showa, kohaku oder Asagi.
Könnten aber auch noch andere der Vater sein.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

*Gostkoi*

Hallo Stephan,

Gostkoi sind einen neuere Englische Züchtung, sie sind Krankheits und 
Temperaturunempfindlich.
das trifft zum allergrößten Teil auch auf die Nachkommen zu.
Mit den Nachkommen der Nachkommen habe ich noch keine 
Erfahrungen, aber die Gostkoi-Gene müßten nach meiner 
Meinung Dominant sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*Baby-Koi*

Hallo,
hier ein einigermaßen gutes Bild von den Baby-Koi.
Hier sind sie ein paar Tage alt.
Halte euch auf dem laufenden.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

herzig!

ich hätte gerne den links in der Mitte, der hat Potential 
 

wie fühlt man sich als Koi-Papa ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*Koi-Papa*

Hi,
ist echt interessant sich das anzuschauen.
Hatte bisher nicht die möglichkeit dieses zu beobachten.
werde immer neue fotos machen und ein Album zusammenstellen.
von klein bis groß.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
nun sind die Babykoi schon etwas gewachsen und man kann schon farbunterschiede sehen.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

herzig... wie groß sind sie nun in etwa? in cm gemessen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

*Wie groß*

Hallo Doogie,
sie sind ungefär 1,5 - 2 cm groß wachsen wie die hölle.
die beiden haben schon einen namen paula und paul sind die größten.
Ich hab sie schon mal für dich reserviert.
wenn sie groß genug sind ca 10 -15 cm schick ich sie dir zu.
Gruß Stephan
P.S. Das meine ich ernst!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

das finde ich wirklich klasse von Dir !!!
Vielen Dank für diese noble Geste, ich hoffe ich kann mich dann revanchieren!

bei mir dauert's noch mit dem Nachwuchs, aber wir haben ja Zeit!

So, apropos, ich geh mal wieder nach dem Rechten sehen

LG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2003)

*Abgelaicht*

Hallo,
jetzt haben die anderen Koi auch abgelaicht.
erst wollen sie garnicht und dann alle aufeinmal.
Gruß Stephan
Hier noch ein bild von den älteren Koi.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2003)

Hi Stephan!

und wer ist nun Paul und wer Paula ?   

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2003)

*Paul und Paula*

Hier bitte.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2003)

Supi, dankeschön!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

*Hallo Doogie*

Hallo,
die kleinen sind wieder etwas gewachsen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

sie sind nicht nur größer sondern auch SCHNELLER geworden, wie man an den "Geschwindigkeitsstreifen" in dem Bild sieht 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

*Hi*

Genau Doogie
Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2003)

*frage ?*

Hallo !

Gibts schon neue Fotos von den Kleinen ?
Würde mich echt interressieren wie gross sie schon sind.

gruss

Oliver


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

*Hi*

Hallo,
hier wieder ein Bild von den Babys.
Einige sind schon fast 5 cm groß kann man aber leider nicht so gut erkennen.
Sie sind nämlich auch sehr schnell und es ist nicht so einfach Bilder zu machen.
Gruß Stephan


----------

